# Capcom reveals what’s blocking Monster Hunter Portable 3rd HD



## prowler (Aug 24, 2011)

Christian Svensson: "Still talking to SCEA and SCEE about it however there's been no progress at this time."

"They have to make exceptions to approve this sort of project in the West: one that runs on PS3 but doesn't have trophies or make use of regular PSN for online play... it uses a modification of adhoc party which doesn't exist in the West.

In short, it requires them to localize and launch SCEJ network services (which is development work and QA/support on their side) that don't currently exist in either territory and a release it from the usual platform requirements for trophies, etc. It's not trivial on Sony's part.

And we won't start the localization process until we know we can bring it out here (as much as I know you guys want it)."[/p]Source

Glad to know they _want_ to localize it, sucks that they can't yet.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 24, 2011)

The only way I would ever buy a monster hunter game is if it had trophies. Other wises it's nothing more than a shity hack and slash games. A very poor one at that. At least trophies would of added something to shoot for in this god-awful "game". Monster Hunter should be sold as 99 cent phone game or 4.99 dsiware. No thanks ripyouoffcom.


----------



## prowler (Aug 24, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> The only way I would ever buy a monster hunter game is if it had trophies. Other wises it's nothing more than a shity hack and slash games. A very poor one at that. At least trophies would of added something to shoot for in this god-awful "game". Monster Hunter should be sold as 99 cent phone game or 4.99 dsiware. No thanks ripyouoffcom.


Have you played Monster Hunter for more than an hour?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> The only way I would ever buy a monster hunter game is if it had trophies. Other wises it's nothing more than a shity hack and slash games. A very poor one at that. At least trophies would of added something to shoot for in this god-awful "game". Monster Hunter should be sold as 99 cent phone game or 4.99 dsiware. No thanks ripyouoffcom.


If it were sold that low we'd be ripping them off.  Also, the reason people don't like it's cuz they go into it thinking it's a Hack and Slash, which is rather hilarious to watch.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 24, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It should take no more than 45 mins to know if a game is shity. And yes I played the wii game for 2 hours and it was still crappy. I know the game is one those love/hate games. I can completely understand the hate. But why on earth people love the game, completely shocks me. The game doesn't even have special attacks or abilities like .hack or samurai warriors.


----------



## Void3 (Aug 24, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's one of those "grinding" games where you keep on playing just to get certain armors or rank ups but I guess you didn't play online.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> The game doesn't even have special attacks or abilities like .hack or samurai warriors.


Case and point.


----------



## clegion (Aug 24, 2011)

I lol seeing MH compared with SW and .hack


----------



## oxenh (Aug 24, 2011)

whatever or not is released in the west 
i still will not play it 
i don´t have the money to buy a ps3 XD


----------



## Anakir (Aug 24, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> It should take no more than 45 mins to know if a game is shity. And yes I played the wii game for 2 hours and it was still crappy. I know the game is one those love/hate games. I can completely understand the hate. But why on earth people love the game, completely shocks me. The game doesn't even have special attacks or abilities like .hack or samurai warriors.



I'm sorry a game can't be made more user-friendly for you since MH games have a deep learning curve. Please. Do go back to your samurai warriors or .hack games you speak of.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 24, 2011)

The learning curve for MH is almost literally a straight line. It's like running face first into a wall. It really takes dedication to "appreciate" it, and even then, it's a genre that's not really popular in America.

These things, along with the fact that Sony has to basically rework the entire adhoc infrastructure for the PS3, makes it a pain to localize. Hell, if it wasn't MH, Capcom wouldn't even bother with this stuff.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Aug 24, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> It should take no more than 45 mins to know if a game is shity. And yes I played the wii game for 2 hours and it was still crappy. I know the game is one those love/hate games. I can completely understand the hate. But why on earth people love the game, completely shocks me. The game doesn't even have special attacks or abilities like .hack or samurai warriors.


Incidentally, I was able to tolerate Samurai Warriors for an hour and a half before shelving it.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

Personally I'm more of a Dynasty Warriors/Samurai Warriors/Sengoku Basara and Monster Hunter man...though I don't know why Chartube put .//Hack in there, it's not even like SW or Monster Hunter.

I also don't know why we're still talking about this.


----------



## Jolan (Aug 24, 2011)

I would like to know the same for the PSP version.


----------



## Devante (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd rather have the PSP version come out here than a console version. :


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Aug 25, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you! Noobs these days man! i swear to them if its not a FPS it sucks! just because its hard at first doesnt mean it sucks! it takes practice and patience


----------



## dryo (Aug 25, 2011)

ok first of all to the guy from the last post...chill,I know, we know, we get it, americans want boobs,flashy stuff...which means boobs again,and shiny abilities so you can gather up to 999 hit combo evreytime you jerk off to those boobs in any single fucking game, thou I don't mean to generalize,but that's reality, the game in a way encourages to play with friends,the thing is..America is a "every ppl bubble country" so if you're close to someone else at at least 10 inchs from you, they´ll get freaked out and probably sue you for being a pedo/stalker/weabo/fag anti consumerism basterd,so yeah, what capcom doesn't get it's that an online version of the game(Korean version of MHFO),free to play will encougarge that...for the same reason I explained before,iof you still don't understand, the online version of the game will solve the problem,then after that capcom found another issue, after waiting 5 years to think about it, the graphics and hit boxes became old,mening that americans would probably dump the shit just because of the graphics...which is gonna be explained on the next paragraph.

Here's america most played games: Black ops, football,basketball,World of warcraft, and whatever "I want it now here in my pants" kinda game and Duke nukem forever actually wasn't ment to sell big,the game development finished 3 years ago,3d realms eagerly explained that Duke nukem was actually a satire of "the typical american badass" and explaining how ridiculous and simple minded americans can be pointing out ID software games from the early 90's,since all the games from id software...do that,well..I think you got the idea.

To summarize evreything,that was a market research that could be done by capcom therefore getting at a conclusion that, Monster Hunter for 3ds will bore you to hell if you don't get your tits,big flashy boobs,babes,blades and...boobs in MH 3ds. and your "over 9000 youtube evolution RWJ special combo finish " you american...wont buy it.

And that's what Capcom of japan thinks about Americans.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

dryo said:
			
		

> ok first of all to the guy from the last post...chill,I know, we know, we get it, americans want boobs,flashy stuff...which means boobs again,and shiny abilities so you can gather up to 999 hit combo evreytime you jerk off to those boobs in any single fucking game, thou I don't mean to generalize,but that's reality, the game in a way encourages to play with friends,the thing is..America is a "every ppl bubble country" so if you're close to someone else at at least 10 inchs from you, they´ll get freaked out and probably sue you for being a pedo/stalker/weabo/fag anti consumerism basterd,so yeah, what capcom doesn't get it's that an online version of the game(Korean version of MHFO),free to play will encougarge that...for the same reason I explained before,iof you still don't understand, the online version of the game will solve the problem,then after that capcom found another issue, after waiting 5 years to think about it, the graphics and hit boxes became old,mening that americans would probably dump the shit just because of the graphics...which is gonna be explained on the next paragraph.
> 
> Here's america most played games: Black ops, football,basketball,World of warcraft, and whatever "I want it now here in my pants" kinda game and Duke nukem forever actually wasn't ment to sell big,the game development finished 3 years ago,3d realms eagerly explained that Duke nukem was actually a satire of "the typical american badass" and explaining how ridiculous and simple minded americans can be pointing out ID software games from the early 90's,since all the games from id software...do that,well..I think you got the idea.
> 
> ...


Actually both .//Hack and Samurai Warriors are more popular in Japan and moreover, clearly you haven't been anywhere else in the world because people like boobs, people like Call of Duty, people like WoW, people like football, and while I'm not necessarily into any of those things but the first, it holds true for the entire world, so why don't you stop generalizing and actually meet Americans or actually listen to Japan's collective opinion on America before you start generalizing and sounding like a dick, okay?

Also, your flag says Mexico, that makes you American too.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 25, 2011)

dryo said:
			
		

> -snip-


Are you fucking high?  I can't even think of anything else to say because of how utterly idiotic your post is.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 25, 2011)

Off topic question: is it me or is Monster Hunter getting more popular outside Japan now?

Anyway, at least capcom tried to release it out of Japan


----------



## dryo (Aug 25, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> dryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok yeah.. I know not ALL americans are like that, but statistcs ARE statistics....and the majority gaming population DON'T CARE TO THINK in games, just compare games from 90's all the way trough 2011, you know what? just look at what EA did to Command and Conquer 4 THEY RUINED THE FUCKING FRANCHISE! I loved the game! and you could make a straight answer deduction of why EA did that, they wanted their RTS in the mainstream regular game catalog...like the shit fifa games so that evreybody could sweep away from the learning curve..

and no! WoW is not popular in japan cause the ppl who where ment to play WoW in japan are playing MH tri, or MHF online or MH portable 3,and yes...I've been anywhere else in the world...japan,I been in Korea I've worked in Korea for 2 years, and if you didn't read what the guy from the last post obove mine said, he clearly stated that THIS is what's trending, and regrettably it is reallity he's right, you can't state that you are right just because you got offended or whatever, I'm just pointing out the numbers and trends that you could look up in Kotaku, or gameranks or some shit like that, and well I'm really sorry to tell you this,SOME JAPANESE GUY ACTUALLY SAID SOMETHING LIKE I DID, and he was from namco,that was back in 2006 when they were like an inch to stop localization for Tekken 5 on the ps2.

And it's understandable, the japanese market is way more different than the american, americans will buy what's trending or what their bud is playing after work,samething happens in mexico, less ppl are caring who is making the next Tales of abbys, or if xenoblade will ever gets a released in america MAINSTREAM DOESN'T GIVE A SHIT! in this market if it sells it will get localized if not well and I'm sorry if being too negative and you probably felt like if major a AAA developers talk some smack shit to you like parents do; GIVE US YOUR MONEY and DEAL WITH IT! you're still gonna buy our games,we dont care it's not our problem.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

dryo said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well America is a large place with a lot of people, of course games like WoW and CoD:BO would seem to be most popular here, we have a lot of people.  Also, who cares what "some Japanese guy", he's just one person throwing around something we already know.  As I said, this isn't just America, it's the whole world, now stop acting like it's just us.  What you said was based on a stereotype for things that are popular worldwide.  Plus, the guy above you said *nothing* about America.  Nothing.  In fact, his post was less than a line long and he was just talking about gamers that only like FPS games, that was it.  He said nothing about America, you did.  I think it's someone else that needs to look at the reality of the situation, but it's not me, I don't let my emotions cloud my judgement.

And EA isn't America, they have always been money grubbing jerks.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 25, 2011)

dryo said:
			
		

> Here's america most played games: Black ops, football,basketball,World of warcraft, and whatever "I want it now here in my pants" kinda game and Duke nukem forever actually wasn't ment to sell big,the game development finished 3 years ago,3d realms eagerly explained that Duke nukem was actually a satire of "the typical american badass" and explaining how ridiculous and simple minded americans can be pointing out ID software games from the early 90's,since all the games from id software...do that,well..I think you got the idea.


> don't like the same games you like
> stupid americans


----------



## klim28 (Aug 25, 2011)

Can't say no to Monster Hunter


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

klim28 said:
			
		

> Can't say no to Monster Hunter


Japan did to localizing MHF


----------



## dryo (Aug 25, 2011)

Dude seriously I know you're pissed off and I feel you, I've been waiting for MHFO to get to america since 2005 and dude...Ive had to look up my KSSN to play the korean version of the game, I had a KSSN and after my work was done...bam No more KSSN NO MORE MHFO, do you know how fucking pathetic that feels?,playing a game that you know it's never coming to america, such a great idea wasted just because videgames are not a work of interest but a business anymore, which...actually was made usefull to sega, but anyway the point is...there's no need to rage,that's how it is.


"How dare you! Noobs these days man! i swear to them if its not a FPS it sucks! just because its hard at first doesnt mean it sucks! it takes practice and patience" I'm sorry I cant get around the fact that he's pointing out fps dudes,which country has the most fps freakzos in the world? america,not poland,not germany,not korea,USA. two words...DUKE...NUKEM.


----------



## ferofax (Aug 25, 2011)

wow, there's a lot of hostility here. lulz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i lol'd something fierce at that guy who thought MH was just another hack and slash and was looking for snazzy special attacks. maybe he ought to be looking for Naruto Shippuuden games instead.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

dryo said:
			
		

> Dude seriously I know you're pissed off and I feel you, I've been waiting for MHFO to get to america since 2005 and dude...Ive had to look up my KSSN to play the korean version of the game, I had a KSSN and after my work was done...bam No more KSSN NO MORE MHFO, do you know how fucking pathetic that feels?,playing a game that you know it's never coming to america, such a great idea wasted just because videgames are not a work of interest but a business anymore, which...actually was made usefull to sega, but anyway the point is...there's no need to rage,that's how it is.
> 
> 
> "How dare you! Noobs these days man! i swear to them if its not a FPS it sucks! just because its hard at first doesnt mean it sucks! it takes practice and patience" I'm sorry I cant get around the fact that he's pointing out fps dudes,which country has the most fps freakzos in the world? america,not poland,not germany,not korea,USA. two words...DUKE...NUKEM.
> ...


Is raging, it's not even close.

Also, I already explained that to you, America has a lot of people, it'd make sense that we have FPS fans.  Your logic and ignorance pain me.


----------



## dryo (Aug 25, 2011)

my ignorance? SO you're still stating that YOU have to be right!? just because you said so? I don't get it is it a matter of ignorance? or is it a matter of reality, I said a million times, i was talking about trends. TRENDS! look at the mainstream, they rule, they move the numbers,they say what the verizon wireless store employees should play in a wasted friday night party.

and I don't care if you have an ace attourney badge you aint no Jhonny Cochran,that doesn't make you be right evreytime somebody points out the trends, and make get your smartass pants implying that I should stfu just beacuse you beated evrey freaking rpg 100% maxed out even with the bikini model hack,IT'S A TREND. You cant beat the trends it's like trying to stop black rappers from drinking cool aid.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

dryo said:
			
		

> my ignorance? SO you're still stating that YOU have to be right!?


Actually, I never once said or even implied what I said was fact, sometimes Attorneys are wrong, and sometimes attorney's have to lie, no one's perfect.  And also, I haven't beaten every RPG, I still haven't beaten MHT or Secret of Mana, nor have I beaten any Final Fantasy game or Chrono Cross, or at least 1000 others, don't know why you bring it up though, as I don't remember once saying anything about RPGs at all in this thread.  I don't know why you keep saying I said I was correct, I never once said that, you did say something about that in a previous post.

Also, why are you acting so insulted, what did I do to offend you?


----------



## dryo (Aug 25, 2011)

Then why am I an ignorant? did I said something off the charts here?,ok don't get nerdy with me douche, you know what I'm talking about don't drift out of the topic, real answers dude.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

dryo said:
			
		

> Then why am I an ignorant? did I said something off the charts here?,ok don't get nerdy with me douche, you know what I'm talking about don't drift out of the topic, real answers dude.


Now you're insulting me?  Well that's not very nice.  But whatever, I'm not gonna insult you back, but you go ahead, hit me with all you've got.  BTW, your ignorance is in your lack of attention to detail, don't really see how that's an insult though.  Also, I don't think we were ever on topic, we derailed after the second post.


----------



## dryo (Aug 25, 2011)

I still don't see real answers, you called me an ignorant, you insulted me first aswell, I stated evreything as it is and yet you couldn't keep on to the topic, and you know what? I don't need to, watch this chart, and let me know if there was a flaw on reality here. http://www.vgchartz.com/article/3364/the-5...-decade-so-far/ and that's the topic, can an OP close this mother down? the shit went off topic now.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

dryo said:
			
		

> I still don't see real answers, you called me an ignorant, you insulted me first aswell, I stated evreything as it is and yet you couldn't keep on to the topic, and you know what? I don't need to, watch this chart, and let me know if there was a flaw on reality here. http://www.vgchartz.com/article/3364/the-5...-decade-so-far/


I never insulted you, and moreover, you're post had nothing to do with the topic. I gave you real answers in previous posts, read them.

Anyway, so is this talking about a PS3 port or Vita connectivity with the PS3?


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 25, 2011)

This argument is getting off topic
On topic: i liked Monster Hunter, hope it goes portable


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

AceWarhead said:
			
		

> This argument is getting off topic
> On topic: i liked Monster Hunter, hope it goes portable


Yes it is, that's why I asked a question that was on topic and you just ignored it and broke my heart


----------



## dryo (Aug 25, 2011)

I never insulted you?

well you did....you called me an ignorant...I said it...oh so now because you're an ace attourney calling someone an ignorant is not insulting? is it beacuse I'm mexican? have you ever lived in Korea? have you ever drank cool aid while playing MHF Online so the next day your account gets banned? I don't think so.

SO the guy you were talking to never replied you back and you got your heart broken...dude,so much sensitivy coming from a guy that calls someone an ignorant and yet states that's not offensive OH wtf offcourse I was dicking with you since the last post, it was fun,you were fun,...errr good night have fun.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, you clearly don't know what ignorant means.  It's not a synonym for rude, mean, etc. like most people think.  It means you lack knowledge in what you're talking about.  And everyone can see that you CLEARLY do.


----------



## dryo (Aug 25, 2011)

yeah uh dude... I was dicking with him...chill. nice game development BTW keep going.


----------



## Wetlands (Aug 25, 2011)

who gives a damn about portable 3rd HD(Im just goddamn jealous cuz I cant freakin play it) ,c'mon just hope that MH tri G will be shown for 3DS at TGS!


----------



## clegion (Aug 26, 2011)

dryo said:
			
		

> I never insulted you?
> 
> well you did....you called me an ignorant...I said it...oh so now because you're an ace attourney calling someone an ignorant is not insulting? is it beacuse I'm mexican? have you ever lived in Korea? have you ever drank cool aid while playing MHF Online so the next day your account gets banned? I don't think so.
> 
> SO the guy you were talking to never replied you back and you got your heart broken...dude,so much sensitivy coming from a guy that calls someone an ignorant and yet states that's not offensive OH wtf offcourse I was dicking with you since the last post, it was fun,you were fun,...errr good night have fun.


I don't see how "never played MH drinking cool aid and the getting your account banned" make someone ignorant, seriously? what is your point?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 26, 2011)

who cares..monster hunter sucks and is repetitive...God Eater is a superior game compared to Monster Hunter


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> who cares... I think monster hunter sucks and is repetitive...God Eater is a superior game compared to Monster Hunter


Fixed, God forbid we take your opinion as fact.  Honestly the same can be said for God Eater.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




should have said IMO...but..*IN MY OWN OPINION* I think God Eater (not "Gods Eater") is a better game..


----------



## clegion (Aug 27, 2011)

Sure why not, I like the gameplay of God Eater too, and the story line. Have your character do anything and mentioned in the story? I can remember only once even though you could use two jinki at the same time once


----------



## machomuu (Aug 27, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you say "not "Gods Eater"?  Who called it that?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cause I called the game God Eater..not the stupid fucked up american title "GODS EATER"

the title and past tense makes no sense...probably some religious group got anal about "God being eaten" (and i'm religious myself and I find this asinine) 

even when subtitles say you're a "gods eater" and the characters actually say "GOD EATER" (looks like they were too pushed for time to do a complete re take of the voice acting)...it just pisses me off

in short..even though the game is called Gods Eater here in America..I'm still going to say "God Eater"


----------



## machomuu (Aug 27, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically an incident of ignorant Americans being ignorant Americans again.  I'll give that game a try sometime, seems interesting.


----------



## MagoraHatsaga117 (Apr 3, 2013)

ok i love monster hunter portable 3rd i played it alot i mean yeah it ain't as hard as mhfu and if you judge portable 3rd because you didn't like tri, then you have no idea cause in my opinion tri sucks ass compared to the others, they say it's all hard and shit you wii monster hunter beginners i've been playing monster hunter since it's first port to the psp yes i have been playing it since mhf i see no point to all those hrs tri gives, i mean yeah in a way monster hunter doesn't change, but at least it adds new monsters i mean i would love a monster hunter game that has all the monsters from all the monster hunter games, but i see why they haven't yet it's to keep each one different, the only one that comes close to having all of em is frontier, i can't read japanese but i plan on getting mhp3rd hd ver anyway...


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2013)

MagoraHatsaga117 said:


> ok i love monster hunter portable 3rd i played it alot i mean yeah it ain't as hard as mhfu and if you judge portable 3rd because you didn't like tri, then you have no idea cause in my opinion tri sucks ass compared to the others, they say it's all hard and shit you wii monster hunter beginners i've been playing monster hunter since it's first port to the psp yes i have been playing it since mhf i see no point to all those hrs tri gives, i mean yeah in a way monster hunter doesn't change, but at least it adds new monsters i mean i would love a monster hunter game that has all the monsters from all the monster hunter games, but i see why they haven't yet it's to keep each one different, the only one that comes close to having all of em is frontier, i can't read japanese but i plan on getting mhp3rd hd ver anyway...


 
Cool necrobump Brah.


----------



## Auryn (Apr 3, 2013)

MH = dynasty warriors VS Pokemon 

I believe the people that play MH are the people that love Pokemon but are scared to loose their "grow up" image 

Well, for me, it's ok if this game stays in japan.

OT: I love that post that said he will not buy this game if it hasn't trophys.
Are at the point we judge a game by his trophys??


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 3, 2013)

whoever bumped this, in the words of homer simpson

"screw you"


----------

